

NCDevCon 2013 - JavaScript, HTML5, Mobile : Sept 21-22 : Raleigh NC  - thecrumb
http://ncdevcon.com/

======
thecrumb
The NCDevCon Conference is held annually on the Centennial Campus of NC State
University in Raleigh, North Carolina and covers a wide variety of web
development and design topics including Web / HTML5 / CSS, Mobile, Javascript
/ jQuery and ColdFusion.

When: September 21-22, 2013 Where: Raleigh, North Carolina How much: $200

